

Romney’s private email possibly hacked, authorities investigating - stfu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/romney-campaign-says-republicans-private-email-possibly-hacked-authorities-investigating/2012/06/05/gJQAbgGtGV_print.html

======
russtrpkovski
"On Tuesday, the website Gawker reported that an anonymous hacker had signed
into Romney’s personal Hotmail account."

Hopefully he changed his AOL Instant Messenger password in time...

